# Old Indian Bow and Arrow info



## StrapAssassin2 (Aug 12, 2010)

I found this research while looking for something else. Once I started reading, I was amazed at this neat info buried out on the internet. Take some time as this is very informative. 

http://www.archerylibrary.com/articles/pope/yahi-archery/


----------

